# Finally getting my girl bred!



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally came in heat and am getting this old girl bred tomorrow for her last litter. She has been with me a long time, and I need a replacement, she's too old to work the cows now. Her are some pics of her in her younger years, how I'm gonna miss this girl when she's gone! I had her sister, but she has already passed on , cryed for a while of that old girl, may she rest in peace.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! I hope all goes well.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful. Looking forward to pictures of puppies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Me too, thank you! Wow, I just notice how much the snow magnified her white speckles! Super bright!
Looking forward to a new litter or ACD's though!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I love the Australian Cattle Dogs, their patterns are so pretty wouldn't it be cool to have a goat with colors and patterns like she has?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

She's so beautiful! The snow really does make it look like she's splashed it all over her front...very pretty...Hope all goes well for her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Those would be cool goats for sure!

P.S. her name is Candy


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

How old is she?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's beautiful, and looks ready for a job!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's so beautiful. I've always wanted one of her breed. Everyone I've met has been an awesome dog.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

pitchik said:


> How old is she?


She is going to be 9 on July 26th. But she is still in good shape and can withstand one last litter before retiring her from breeding, and I only have her help with small tasks these days.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pretty girl! I have a 10 week old heeler/aussie... already knows sit, drop it, lay down, easy, shake, come here and rollover. Definitely the smartest dog we've ever had


----------



## Mother (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's our ACD mix. We figure he's heeler and Australian shepherd.


----------



## Mother (Jan 2, 2013)

Love seeing pics of heelers. We love our Blue.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's my old boy Thor, he's 13 and still kickin'!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My lil Bloodhound girlie Dixie, such a cutie! She's all grown up now, and boy does she love to go hunting!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

This is one of the lil red ACD's girls from earlier this year, we kept her. I can NEVER find any pics of them when they are bigger, it's always newborn and bam, huge jump of time, to adult pics.
(she is from a different female, in case you were wondering)


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry that was supposed to say I'm saving up for a puppy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, a Great Pyrenees! 
I want a mastiff puppy SO BAD, but my husband hates them


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

My dad says he doesn't like them but it always seems to me it's always his idea to get another


----------

